# DNA - Vizslas and gene research



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

*http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/06/chcc-canine-hereditary-cancer.html*

Go to the above post for information.

They are looking for Vizsla DNA samples in the research on cancer.

Help if you can. Bailey's blood is in the database and a cheek sample of Chloe.

Happy trails and trials,

Rod
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com


----------

